# Diesel Fuel Cold Weather Operability



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

Here are some links to a site with some great information about cold temperatures and diesel fuel:

http://www.wellworthproducts.com/articles/gelling.asp
http://www.wellworthproducts.com/articles/winterproblems.asp
http://www.wellworthproducts.com/articles/CFPPvsCP.asp
http://www.wellworthproducts.com/articles/winterdiesel2.asp

SuperAmerica Nordic Diesel is made for cold weather: Nordic Diesel
Cenex WinterMaster looks good too: https://www.cenex.com/portal/server.pt/community/1brands___products/453/cenex_winter_fuels

The fuel chemistry seems to be very critical when cold. I prefer not to be guessing and using additives or blending fuels myself. I just want to buy good diesel fuel without any hassle. The SA fuel is working for me so far in Chaska, Minnesota. Parked outside always.

If you have data on some other winter fuels please post it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Its surprising more fuel stations do not list what they offer for winter diesel.


----------

